# Currently Hiring Kitchen Director for Resident Camp



## Susie Johansen

We are actively looking to hire a Kitchen Director to work at our summer camp in Utah. Ideal candidates will be able to begin work May 26, 2019 through August 8, 2019 when the camp ends. 

In this role, you will be expected to lead a culinary team (3 kitchen assistants) and create delicious food for camp staff and campers. The kitchen director will supervise the kitchen staff, manage food services, follow menus, prepare nutritious kid-friendly meals and snacks, place food orders, and maintain safety and sanitation in the kitchen.


----------

